# Totally New Concept in Range Targets



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

Using a new layered foam design, multi Directional Foam, the new BallistiMAT brings affordable durability to the archery world, crossbow approved to 400 FPS, easy arrow removal, durable. 48"x48"x20" Thick Weight 400 LBS.


----------



## 10xArcherydeals (Apr 6, 2020)

following


----------



## GetBent207 (Jul 24, 2017)

Following


----------



## Bowhunt_85 (Jul 28, 2020)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuelbieser (Sep 30, 2019)

following


----------



## zeronight6r6 (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ve got 3 of these in order for a range at work that my department sponsors. I’ll try to remember to check back from time to time to give updates on durability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kylie360 (Aug 18, 2021)

hi there! Your comment says 12mo, would you mind sharing how they hold up? Looking for targets for my range, and this thread popped up and it sounds promising. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

Would like to know how to order these and how well they hold up,they look like a awarding Target,time will tell!!


----------

